# SOUND DEADENING FLAT BOTTOM JON BOAT



## Wistex (Nov 7, 2011)

What would be a simple, light weight method to reduce the sound of bumping the insides of the hull with hard items when fishing from a 14 ft alumacraft 1448 jon boat.


----------



## Brine (Nov 7, 2011)

Rubberized paint and/or blue foam sheathing cut to fit between the ribs below any decking material.


----------



## Derek (Nov 7, 2011)

I used rubber shower mats on the floor of my 12' tin. The type with suction cups on the bottom so I could pull them out to clean.


----------



## Wistex (Nov 7, 2011)

Brine, how would you cover the ribs ?


----------



## Brine (Nov 7, 2011)

Wistex said:


> Brine, how would you cover the ribs ?



I wasn't sure if you had anything in the bottom of the boat yet, like a sheet of plywood sitting on the ribs. If the boat is completely empty, I like the rubberized paint idea. You could then put the shower mats or resturaunt mats on the floor like described above. I personally think that bedliners (like Herculiner in particular) are a little too rough for inside the boat, but the marine versions like Tuff Coat are better. (I used both in my build). 

If you have a sheet of ply at the floor, the foam sheathing goes inbetween the ribs and provides sound deadening and also gives some additional support for the ply between the ribs. That still leaves the sides of the hull uncovered, but I imagine that the majority of noise comes from the bottom of the boat.

To me, I think the easiest/most affordable solution to reduce the amount of sound is to cut a piece of plywood, use the sheathing, and cover it with either the mats, non skid paint, vinyl, or carpet. That said, I'm partial to not dealing with uncovered ribs in a boat your size and prefer to have the floor flat.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 7, 2011)

Derek said:


> I used rubber shower mats on the floor of my 12' tin. The type with suction cups on the bottom so I could pull them out to clean.


That is a great idea. I got a 12' boat this summer and have been looking for something. I fish in a river most of the time, and my boat gets full of sand and mud from launching. I wanted something I could just take out and hose off. The shower mats are the best idea I have seen so far. I am going to have to get some. Thanks!


----------



## wihil (Nov 7, 2011)

I use old cut up pieces of commercial carpet. We're always tearing it out of somewhere at work, and it usually just ends up in the dumpster. When a section gets too nasty I just toss it and replace it with a new section. Cheap and free - if I was going to pay for it I'd probably head down to the farm store and pick up a cow mat and cut that to fit. Real similar to the rubber mats you see in other boats on here, just heavy.

My 12'er doesn't have ribs, so that's easy to get around.

C


----------



## Ringo Steele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm planning to use one of the stall mats from tractor Supply Co. in mine. The floor ribs in my boat are 3/4" high, and are the same thickness as the stall mat. the mat also has grooves in the bottom for water drainage, and a diamond-plate type top surface. 4x6' mats are only $38, so 2 should cover my 16 footer.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/equin...t-rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft--2219003


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a rubber interlocking floor tile in my boat called "Multy Tile". It works great.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, interlocking foam matting works wonders...

Jamie


----------



## MRichardson (Nov 8, 2011)

Hydro turf looks pretty awesome. I saw it installed on a Tracker bass boat, I believe... looks like it would be light and definitely would deaden sound. On their site, you can get pretty large sheets of it for $70-$80. https://www.hydroturf.com


----------



## Mojo^ (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going to use this cut to size.

https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100648174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Four sections should be enough for my 1542 plus some extra.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 10, 2011)

Mojo^ said:


> I'm going to use this cut to size.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100648174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> Four sections should be enough for my 1542 plus some extra.



Pricey, but should work fine.


----------

